# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Encuentro en Barcelona

## Magnano

_Quedada para el día 28

Confirmados:_
Gran Fiti
Tracer
Shade
Dieani
Amancio18
Magnano*

Dudosos:*
Serx
Mag Marches

¿Propuestas para el lugar?

----------


## Shade

Yo me animo dependiendo del día por supuesto, jueves o viernes me vendría de perlas.

----------


## Dieani

Yo me apuntooo!!!

Saludetes!

----------


## SERX

En principio me apunto!!!

----------


## Gran_FiTi

Si no trabajo me apuntaría! ya hablamos!

----------


## b12jose

Que suerte hay por allí de quedar cada dos por tres... nadie se viene a Graná para el Hocus Pocus :Confused:

----------


## Ming

Uy, ¿el gran Shade se viene a una quedada?  :117: 

Jose, pues vente ^^
Además... en Graná hay un montón de magos... queda con ellos, a, a ver si los movilizas ;-)

----------


## Gran_FiTi

> Que suerte hay por allí de quedar cada dos por tres... nadie se viene a Graná para el Hocus Pocus


Si fueras de Melilla si que te tirabas de los pelos! jaja Yo aprovecho ahora que estoy en Barcelona por trabajo, por cierto puede que en unos 3 meses acabe por Granada o Almería, hay posibilidades. Si es así, encantado de vernos por ahí! aunque no sea un mago avanzado xD

----------


## b12jose

Si a algunos los veré esta noche en el círculo, pero las quedadas en bares tienen otro ambiente ... otro no se yo que yo que sé... 

Me pilla retiraillo Barcelona para ir para allí, pero como ya te dije volveré que me encantó el fin de semana que estuve por allí, pero eso si iré cuando haya partido:P

Fiti si vienes para Granada será un placer poder compartir ratos mágicos:P

----------


## luis_bcn

deiani ,serx ,no podeis pasaros por el sis ni por el amic , pero a las quedadas si ,cab......,jausjuajsujaus

----------


## Tracer

yo dependiendo de dia y hora me apunto. aunque magdani, he estado con problemillas personales y hace 2 meses que lo unico que hago con las cartas es practicar faros para pasar el rato. pero bueno, con tal de ver la magia brotar de vuestras manos, seguro que ya merece la pena. a ver dia y hora, dia y hora

----------


## Ming

> yo dependiendo de dia y hora me apunto. aunque magdani, he estado con problemillas personales y *hace 2 meses que lo unico que hago con las cartas es practicar faros* para pasar el rato. pero bueno, con tal de ver la magia brotar de vuestras manos, seguro que ya merece la pena. a ver dia y hora, dia y hora


Tranquilo, yo llevo como 6 meses sin hacer ni eso xD
(aunque ahora vendrá algún graciosillo y dirá que eso en mi no supondrá diferencia alguna, ya que de no hacer a no hacer... 0)
Tracer, lo importante es la compañía, y con compañías como tú... Es un gran placer estar acompañad@ =)

----------


## Mag Marches

pues a mi me gustaria volver a veros!

----------


## Tracer

Ya digo, por mi, encantado. Siempre que el horario lo permita. Gracias Ming... me pondre colorado... además ahora ya no cuela, que magnano y marches ya me conocen... jajajajaja

----------


## luis_bcn

porque no venis algun miercoles al sis??

----------


## Tracer

a mi no me dejarian entrar al ver mi posicion de cojer la baraja luis.

----------


## luis_bcn

> a mi no me dejarian entrar al ver mi posicion de cojer la baraja luis.


que tontos sois ,no sabeis lo que os perdeis,yo tambien cogia la baraja como tu y me dejaron entrar,xD

----------


## Tracer

:117:  he estado a mediodia con una amiga, y le he hecho tres juegos y se ha quedado... de piedra... jajajaja. tendre que practicar algunos mas para la proxima vez, asi preparo algo tambien por si nos vemos
(caxo mamonaku... sabrás tu como cojo la baraja.... jajajajaja)

----------


## Ming

Prepara algo para el concurso, y nos lo haces en persona cuando nos veamos ^^

----------


## Magnano

¿Y dónde están las propuestas? A mi me van bien los viernes noche, pero me adapto fácilmente :P

----------


## Gran_FiTi

Yo te puedo decir mas o menos cuando puedo jeje el 13,14 y 15 (este ultimo dia no muy tarde), el 20 y el 21 (21 no muy tarde), el 26 y el 27 (el 27 no muy tarde xD), y el 28,29 y 30. Como veis el único miércoles libre que tengo es el 26, y ese querría guardarlo para ir al SIS, de todos modos cuando mejor venga a todos, no por uno se va a quedar cuando los demás no puedan jeje. Un saludo

----------


## Tracer

Pero no eras tu el que ha empezado la propuesta.... pues curratelo hombre.... :p

----------


## Tracer

> Una vez más me aburro solo en casa y he decidido organizar algo, no tengo ni idea de que hacer, pero si puedo decir que la última vez fuimos cinco y nos lo pasamos muy bien, imaginar por un momento que somos muchos más, sería increible.


Ay Magnano, Magnano... que no te confunda tu juventud.... Casi siempre es mejor la CALIDAD que la CANTIDAD....  :117:

----------


## Magnano

Muy bien, para la última semana de este mes, que así hay tiempo de que la gente se lo piense, repiense y no haga planes para entonces. ¿Parece bien?

----------


## sann

A mi me parece genial pero, y propongo una idea, (gracias ming) que tal os vendria quedar, el sabado 29? es un gran dia es el salon del manga de Barcelona, y estara lleno de gente mas que dispuesta a ver a unos cuantos magos en accion a la vez que podemos conocernos y charrar un rato, eso, y que como soy de valencia y aprovecho la oportunidad de ir al salon, por que no dejar caer por aqui por el foro que estare pro alli y tengo ganas de veros y conoceros a todos un poquillo, bueeeno el 30 por la mañana tambie estaria por alli, pero mejor 29 por la tarde no? jeje no es mejor? xD bueno nose vosotros mandais un abrazo a todos !

----------


## Ming

> Ay Magnano, Magnano... que no te confunda tu juventud.... Casi siempre es mejor la CALIDAD que la CANTIDAD....


Eso, eso xD

Y ya a quedar... yo votaría por quedar con sann, siempre es agradable conocer gente de otros lados ^^ (eso sí: FUERA del Salón xD )

Aunque yo no voto que no sé si podré ir :( (vaya novedad...)

----------


## Gran_FiTi

> A mi me parece genial pero, y propongo una idea, (gracias ming) que tal os vendria quedar, el sabado 29? es un gran dia es el salon del manga de Barcelona, y estara lleno de gente mas que dispuesta a ver a unos cuantos magos en accion a la vez que podemos conocernos y charrar un rato, eso, y que como soy de valencia y aprovecho la oportunidad de ir al salon, por que no dejar caer por aqui por el foro que estare pro alli y tengo ganas de veros y conoceros a todos un poquillo, bueeeno el 30 por la mañana tambie estaria por alli, pero mejor 29 por la tarde no? jeje no es mejor? xD bueno nose vosotros mandais un abrazo a todos !


Me viene bien ese día, pero pensaba que quedariamos para estar en un bar tranquilitos y viendo vuestra magia!!
Bueno vosotros ya diréis. Un saludo

----------


## Magnano

A mi no me parece una mala idea, ¿sábado 29?

----------


## Ming

Bueno familia, ya me contaréis qué tal os ha ido, que yo estaré ya en plena recta de exámenes xD
(cosa que hace que me auto-recuerde que o me pongo ya a estudiar o me voy a... en to dios cuando me los encuentre encima...)

Però us estimo ^^


PD. Si me pudiese escapar ya os avisaría.

----------


## Tracer

J---r Ming... siempre igual, te haces cara de ver, eh?
yo durante el día lo tengo complicado. a medida que puntualicéis, iré viendo las posibilidades. de momento me lo miro desde la barrera, con gana de saltar, eso si, pero contenido.

----------


## Ming

Tracer no me digas eso, que soy yo la que pierde por no poder veros :(

----------


## SERX

Bueno este Sábado es muy probable que quedemos algunos del foro para ir al rey de la magia a ver a Amilkar si queréis podemos quedar... yo de aquí al 29... bufff!!! 

Desde mi HTC.

----------


## Magnano

Siempre se puede hacer una quedada de estas largas que empiezan por la tarde y acaban por la noche. Si no se pueden proponer otras propuestas tipo mañana del 30.

----------


## Tracer

*Ups*, ahora que lo pienso yo el 30 me voy de puente...  :117:  nada... otra vez será

----------


## Magnano

¿Viernes 28? Que cada uno ponga lo que le va bien y se decide por mayoria, o también se puede quedar dos días^^

----------


## Gran_FiTi

A mí el 28 si me viene bien, a ver los demás si pueden. Un saludo!

----------


## Tracer

El 28 me suena mejor... "Cáspita" Iban. Disculpa mi lenguaje soez. Tendré que auto azotarme en las nalgas, pam pam "jolines" como duele.

----------


## Iban

> El 28 me suena mejor... "Cáspita" Iban. Disculpa mi lenguaje soez. Tendré que auto azotarme en las nalgas, pam pam "jolines" como duele.


Si quieres, te ayudo.

Tas-tas.jpg

----------


## Dieani

Buenas!!

Pues ale, para el 28 pues?

Saludetes!

----------


## Magnano

Pues el 28, que me aplazaron un concierto y ha caido en 29...

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Tengo bolo, lastima

----------


## Magnano

A ver, refloto el hilo para que la gente se entere, el día 28 hay posible quedada, si se anima la gente me pongo a hacer la lista y a especificar lugar y hora, dependiendo de quien seamos el lugar variará por comodidad de los que vayamos, y la hora... Será tirando a la hora de la cena porque la gente trabaja, pero si a alguien le interesa quedar antes yo estoy dispuesto a quedar antes.

----------


## Gran_FiTi

Yo prefiero quedar antes, que ya sabéis que hablando de magia se pasa el tiempo volando... aunque si los demás no pueden habrá que adaptarse xD

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Como he dicho tengo bolo, pero igual por la noche podría un rato el bolo es a a las  6, pero claro no podre estar mucho rato, no quiero tener las palomas y el conejo en la furgo, mas de lo previsto

----------


## Magnano

Estaría genial que pudieses pasar, tu presencia siempre es bien recibida Pep. 
Fiti, por mi no hay problema.

----------


## Tracer

Siendo viernes, antes de las 22'00 imposible... pero luego... sin problema

----------


## Magnano

Sin problema  :Smile1:  Pero entiende que los demás que podamos quedemos antes para ponerte verde jijijijiji

----------


## Tracer

Claro que si, hasta podeis ir cenando sin esperarme.

----------


## Magnano

Y refloto, que la gente no dice nada, necesito que la gente me diga si viene o no para tirar para adelante la iniciativa.

----------


## sann

Yo ire el sabado por la zona del salon del manga, ( que no se cual es ), pero no me conozco Barcelona, asique yo estare el sabado, por si se decide sabado, o por si alguien quiere hecerme una visita por esa zona y tomar algo  por ahi.

saludos y abracitos

----------


## Gran_FiTi

Cuenta conmigo!

----------


## Mag Marches

En pricipio yo también!

----------


## Magnano

_Confirmados:_
Gran Fiti
TracerShade
Dieani
Magnano*

Dudosos:*
Serx
Mag Marches

¿Propuestas para el lugar?

----------


## Mag Marches

Magnano, ponme en dudosos, que no lo se seguro!

----------


## Gran_FiTi

Magnano, eso va a ser que os lo dejo a ustedes que yo no conozco mucho de aquí jeje Ya te bombardearé a privados si no sé ir jajaj

----------


## Magnano

Ya quedaremos en algún punto comodo para todos, no te preocupes  :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

Quedar en tiendamagia xD

----------


## sann

hablais del viernes no? jop :(

----------


## Magnano

Sann, es posible que me pase por el salón del manga el domingo.

----------


## Ming

Sann, por mi parte, otra vez será; me hubiese gustado conocerte, pero me parece algo imposible ir hasta BCN en plenos exámenes =(
¡¡¡Vuelve pronto por BCN!!!

----------


## Amancio18

Apuntadme a mi también!!!

Si al final no puedo o lo que sea, ya os lo haré saber antes del viernes.

Un saludo!

----------


## Tracer

Dani, actualiza el primer post con los que se apuntan, que es un poco lio.

----------


## Magnano

Editado.

¡¡PROPUESTAS PARA EL LUGAR!! (sí, estoy gritando)

----------


## Magnano

Si nadie dice nada... queda aplazada hasta nuevo aviso :(

----------


## Ming

=(
Yo si quedáis en Sant Cugat puedo intentar escaparme una horita... pero tampoco puedo asegurar que pudiese hacerlo =(

----------


## Amancio18

Vistas las expectativas, qué tal si la aplazamos a la semana que viene?

La verdad es que a mi también me va mejor la semana que viene, pero no quiero que os condicione esto, que soy nuevo por aqui...

Un saludo!

----------

